# Signature Competition/SOTW 4 (Week Ending September 12th, 2008)



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NCC*


----------

*With the departure of T.B. i will be handling these competitions from now on.*


Here we go with our 4th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Sept 12th, and the voting will be up the 13th and 14th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Favorite video Game Character!*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *9/12/08 at 2:00 pm CT*


----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

:Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner, Name of character so the poll will be on point.


----------


Participants:

1.* Toxic*
2. *Sinister*
3. *Steph05050*
4. *Mjbish23*
5. *KryOnicle*
6. *chuck8807*
7.-
8.-

*Reminder:* Sign up now and The contest will begin on September 8th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im gonna make an attempt here, Im not very good but I figure with this weeks topic I can work within my limitations.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Wicked topic. I'm in!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im gonna make an attempt here, Im not very good but I figure with this weeks topic I can work within my limitations.


Yea i figure its easier to find pictures and work with them so it gives everyone a better chance, Good luck.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in and I really love the topic and the extra time because I've been so busy lately so itll take me a little while to get the sig done.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Man we need more people with photoshop skills, 5 isn't enough


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Come on guys Lets get more people.. we need them by Monday..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow can we not get 8 people i think people been busy ever since school started back


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Man we need more people with photoshop skills, 5 isn't enough


 Damn we need photoshop skills?!!!??! I was just gonna try to fake it!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ok no one else wanted to Join so we will run with the members we have.

START WORKING ON THEM YOU HAVE TILL SEPT, 12 2008.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

I will give it a go ...but do I need to have a premium membership to do it?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> I will give it a go ...but do I need to have a premium membership to do it?


You don't need one to be in the competition, you only need one if you want to put graphics in your sig.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

well then sign me up


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ok your in that's the last one. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Used Craig from Tekken. Always loved that game, especially on the Ferries busting out tons of quarters playing it till we got to Vancouver Island.​


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Monk from Guild wars..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i went simple on this one


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im pretty new to photoshop and this took me hours so be gentle but constuctive critism is welcomed from the experianced greats in here,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the look of it but it's a little too light. It kind of looks like you lowered the opacity on the whole thing which makes it hard to see.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Raiden from MGS4


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That is sick. 

I've been playing through/watching my friend play through MGS4 and it's really made me want to do a Solid Snake sig so none of you better do one.

Edit:

Here's my entry.

I feel like it's missing something but I'm not sure what.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

theres some real good ones ...keep up the good work everyone ...good to see a fellow mgs fan


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is my entry if it isnt too late to register. a world of warcraft 70 lock


----------

